# HTPC Remote Suggestions?



## EvilGenius007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *werds* 
Currently the only two remotes that have caught my attention are:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-003-_-Product

I like the look and comments on it but it doesn't appear to have any mouse function?

There's a Rosewill model that's very similar, but I like the look of the smaller IR receiver.


----------



## Punjab

Was just wondering if anyone has tried out one of these yet.

http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/c..._menu_area=yes

I noticed it on gizmodo the other day and I think I'm about a moment away from ordering one. Seems like the perfect little device to run my HTPC and still be somewhat discreet laying on my coffee table (opposed to a full-sized keyboard, trackpad combo).
I just wish I could program a few other devices with it...

Engadget article
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/28/l...neaks-our-for/

Thanks for any input


----------



## jlchavis0844

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Punjab* 
Was just wondering if anyone has tried out one of these yet.

http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/c..._menu_area=yes

I noticed it on gizmodo the other day and I think I'm about a moment away from ordering one. Seems like the perfect little device to run my HTPC and still be somewhat discreet laying on my coffee table (opposed to a full-sized keyboard, trackpad combo).
I just wish I could program a few other devices with it...

Engadget article
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/28/l...neaks-our-for/

Thanks for any input

Two words, Logitech Harmony. I have a MCE remote, It's all but useless since it won't turn on my TV or control my sound system. Fix, Logitech harmony. My life is better because I have one. Then, just get the cheapest keyboard+mouse you can find. You won't need it much but it comes in handy. If it's your avg wireless with a usb adapter, it will also work with PS3 and xbox which can save you typing time.


----------



## EvilGenius007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Punjab* 
Was just wondering if anyone has tried out one of these yet.

http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/c..._menu_area=yes

I noticed it on gizmodo the other day and I think I'm about a moment away from ordering one. Seems like the perfect little device to run my HTPC and still be somewhat discreet laying on my coffee table (opposed to a full-sized keyboard, trackpad combo).
I just wish I could program a few other devices with it...

Engadget article
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/28/l...neaks-our-for/

Thanks for any input

Looks very much like the Logitech DiNovo Mini with significant cost-savings. Of course, the DiNovo Mini has integrated rechargable batteries, a touchpad, and is a bluetooth device that's compatible with PCs or a PS3.

I have a DiNovo Mini and it comes in very handy when you want to enter text in WMC, browse to webpages, or configure new software. Things that are challenging or inconvenient to do with a traditional stand-alone remote, like the Logitech Harmony series. The DiNovo also has buttons which correspond 1-to-1 with WMC commands like back & the "Green Button" which are lacking on my Harmony 659. Sadly, these are also lacking from the Lenovo product.

I'd say it looks like a great addition to an HTPC, but won't replace a remote for all WMC functions.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I have used a Logitech Dinovo Edge. I like it, but it's a little on the pricey side. For my media uses now I use the remote that's included with the Logitech Cinema 2.1 sound system I'm currently connected to.

I also had one of these for a little while. It feels a little flimsy, but the connection was very strong and the joystick worked quite well. There's a trackball version that's a bit easier to find these days.

I've seen this guy in the past and it honestly seems like a cheaper variant of the DiNovo Edge. It's a good option if you don't mind buying a small BT dongle.


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlchavis0844* 
Two words, Logitech Harmony. I have a MCE remote, It's all but useless since it won't turn on my TV or control my sound system. Fix, Logitech harmony. My life is better because I have one. Then, just get the cheapest keyboard+mouse you can find. You won't need it much but it comes in handy. If it's your avg wireless with a usb adapter, it will also work with PS3 and xbox which can save you typing time.

Thanks for the replies. The Harmony remotes are nice but I already have a remote that controls all of my home theater devices.
My main reason for considering the lenovo media keypad is I want to get rid of the cheap, clunky keyboard and wireless mouse I'm currently using to interface with my HTPC. It's entirely impractical to have those two devices or even a full sized keyboard with an integrated trackpad sitting around my living room hogging space on either my coffee table, my entertainment stand, or even my lap.
I'd never seen the DiNovo mini before and honestly it looks like an excellent alternative to my problem. But with the Lenovo media pad at half the price and encompassing the two functions I'm after (keypad and mouse) I can't say that I'm anymore sold on the DiNovo yet.
Thanks again for the other potential solutions though.


----------



## eflyguy

That looks *really* neat. I would want to get my hands on one in a store before buying, however..
..a


----------



## WarlordOne

I have a logitech harmony 360 for my livingroom where my xbox works as an extender. I love it.

I'm thinking about picking one of these up for the bedroom:

http://www.buy.com/prod/gyration-air...207964449.html

The bedroom TV is connected to the computer directly and I'm currently using a logitech wireless keyboard and mouse. It's just a PITA to try and use a mouse on the bed. I was looking into getting a gyration air mouse when I came across the air music remote. I'm looking to combine the mouse functions with a mediacenter remote...


----------



## The Dude 2

I've got a two suggestions, both from Loftek. First is the Rii Touch N7. It's the coolest mini keyboard I've found so far, long range, etc. They also just came out with the M-Click which doesn't have any keyboard but it has the mouse controls as well as a laser pointer. if you're into laser pointing or teasing your cat during boring episodes LOL. Also, both are quite inexpensive on Amazon.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Dude 2;12913446*
> I've got a two suggestions, both from Loftek. First is the Rii Touch N7. It's the coolest mini keyboard I've found so far, long range, etc. They also just came out with the M-Click which doesn't have any keyboard but it has the mouse controls as well as a laser pointer. if you're into laser pointing or teasing your cat during boring episodes LOL. Also, both are quite inexpensive on Amazon.


Nice suggestions, but I think the guy has probably sorted something out around 15 months ago...


----------

